# Religious nut job claims hurricane Sandy was God's way of punishing us for our sins.



## troubador (Nov 1, 2012)

> Al Gore said Tuesday that Hurricane Sandy is a ?disturbing sign of things to come? in a warming world and should prompt action to curb greenhouse gas emissions from fossil fuels.
> ?We must heed this warning and act quickly to solve the climate crisis. Dirty energy makes dirty weather,? the former vice president said



Al Gore calls Sandy a


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2012)

*Religious nut job claims hurricane Sandy was God's way of punishing us for our sins.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Once apon a time I had a 'Girlfriend' named 'Sandy'......and I truly felt that it was GOD'S way of punishing me......


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 1, 2012)

These fucks always pop up after a national disaster.  They should be beaten senseless and made to clean the sewers of the impacted area with their bare hands.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2012)

Jesus, please save us from your followers!


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 2, 2012)

Jesus is so yesterday, it's all about john smith now.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

since this is a religious nutcase thread....

The Strange But True Story of Mormonism - YouTube


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> since this is a religious nutcase thread....
> 
> The Strange But True Story of Mormonism - YouTube



it's amazing the obvious bullshit that some people believe, stupid human brains.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

with 40 wives the odds are he had some venereal disease that made him crazy. i just stared in my hat a minute and i saw i was right about that. unfreaking real how the word religion makes it so we are supposed to respect absurd things.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuck Mormonism for breeding retards, but my hats off to Smith. I wish I could convince 50 stupid cunts that it was God's will for them all to blow me on a regular basis.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 2, 2012)

I for one am a nondenominational Christian and I take my religion like how I take my alcohol... In moderation. I've been to churches that have in barns and all the way up to those mega churches and ill tell you what, no matter which church you go to, you're gonna have some people take it wayyyyy too serious.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 2, 2012)

Mormons


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Fuck Mormonism for breeding retards, but my hats off to Smith. I wish I could convince 50 stupid cunts that it was God's will for them all to blow me on a regular basis.



and now what almost 15m people believe that bullshit.  Smith found his "seer" stones while digging for treasure in New York!  

and people thinks smoking weed is for dopes....


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Fuck Mormonism for breeding retards, but my hats off to Smith. I wish I could convince 50 stupid cunts that it was God's will for them all to blow me on a regular basis.



and now what almost 15m people believe that bullshit.  Smith found his "seer" stones while digging for treasure in New York!  

and people say smoking weed is for dopes....


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 2, 2012)

Another reason why people hate Christianity because of so called followers talk like this and Christ never did.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

i'm pretty sure Christ wouldn't want to kick hungry children and veterans in the teeth like our Mormon candidate does.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

hang on, i'm getting something....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

*Lawrence O'Donnell: Romney Has "Fetish" For Police Uniforms | RealClearPolitics

*"And in tonight's episode of 'How Weird is Mitt Romney?' Mitt Romney has  a thing for men in uniform. He has always wanted to be one," MSNBC's  Lawrence O'Donnell said on the Wednesday night broadcast of his MSNBC  show "The Last Word."

"Nope, not a military uniform.," O'Donnell rhetorically said.

"Mitt Romney's fetish is police uniforms," O'Donnell claimed. "This one  is his favorite. The Michigan state trooper uniform. That's the Michigan  state trooper uniform circa 1966. When Mitt Romney wasn't gay bashing  kids whose hair he didn't like, Mitt Romney's other favorite sick thing  to do was to impersonate a police officer."

"In an exclusive article just released tonight by the National Memo,  details emerge of a Mitt Romney, who has a college freshman at Stanford  University allegedly admitted to fellow dorm mates that he sometimes  disguised himself as a police officer and laid out on his bed was a  Michigan state trooper's uniform."

"One of the people who saw the uniform said he told us that he had  gotten the uniform from his father, George Romney, then the Governor of  Michigan, whose security detail was staffed by uniform troopers. He told  us that he was using it to pull over drivers on the road. He also had a  red flashing light that he would attach to the top of his white  Rambler. We thought it was all pretty weird. We all thought, 'Wow,  that's pretty creepy. And after that, we didn't have much interaction  with him.'"


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

That's officer nutjob to you.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

speaking of nutjobs... Chrysler CEO has choice words for one

Chrysler CEO Tells Trump ?You Are Full Of Shit? On Twitter | Addicting Info


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 2, 2012)

This is a bit of a rant, you don't have to read it.

Organized religion is BIG BUSINESS. It's all about money. They rake it in hand over fist and don't pay a single dime in taxes. 
Mormon businesses automatically deduct 10% of their workers wages right out of their paychecks. That's just an example, the Mormons aren't the only ones. 
Every time you go into a church, they are hoping, maybe expecting you to drop some cash in the collection. It sure seems like GOD is always broke, always in need of a little more.
I will say that there is a lot of good work done worldwide by religious organizations and charities. I've worked with some of them from time to time. A lot of the money they collect is put to good use.
When I say a church building that costs hundreds of millions of dollars to construct however,  I do wonder, "why?"

I lived in Clearwater, FL for almost 13 years. For those who don't know, Clearwater is the world headquarters for the Church of Scientology. They've bought up so much prime downtown real estate that they pay no property tax on at all and it's a source of extreme controversy. I don't believe religious organizations should be free from paying property taxes (just MY opinion).
Every day in downtown Clearwater you can see all the worker drones running around in their uniforms. They amount to indentured servants. They work for the "Church." They get less than $100 week for food and incidentals. They're housed in hotels, motels, apartment buildings and such all owned by the "Church." They have no social lives to speak of, no real quality of life (the way most of us would define "quality") yet they come from all over the world and are happy to do so.
Given the beliefs held by the "Church" I think they're all either brainwashed, f*cked in the head or both. That's my opinion, I realize others differ.
I apologize if I offended any Scientologists or anyone else for that matter.
I could link to article after article about their beliefs that would baffle most of you but I won't, you all have Google.
I am agnostic myself, I don't attend church so you where I stand and can take my statements and opinions here with a grain of salt.
You can neg me if it makes you feel better.
If someone is religious, even fanatical or a nutjob when it comes to their beliefs, that's their business even though many of them want to make it your business... Many more want to make it BIG BUSINESS.
*As long as they don't expect me to drink the Kool Aid...*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't believe religious organizations should be free from paying property taxes 

+1


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 2, 2012)

*If a hurricane is punishment for our sins why hasn't Las Vegas been leveled by a category 5 hurricane yet?*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2012)

cuz Albob lives there.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be true.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 5, 2012)

So let's blame hurricanes and other natural disasters on everyone who drives an SUV to work every day instead of a Prius.
Not to mention all the jokers who refuse to switch out their incandescent light bulbs in favor of CFL or LED bulbs.
*I'm pretty sure Sandy was caused by the greenhouse gasses emitted every time Al Gore opens his mouth.*
Global warming is real, it's happened at least five times throughout the existence of this planet as evidenced from the major ice ages.
How Many Ice Ages Were There?
The IPCC Explains... Natural Causes of Ice Ages and Climate Change | Climate Changes | Cause and Effect
The IPCC explains... Human & Natural Causes of Climate Change | Climate System | Cause and Effect
Humans weren't here for most of them.
Global warming will happen whether were here or not. It's possible humankind has accelerated global warming but only by a fraction.
My opinion, that's all. 
There's so-called irrefutable scientific evidence for both sides of the argument so it comes down to a matter of opinion...
Don't bitch, I gave you guys articles from both sides...


----------



## troubador (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, global warming is real and we are contributing to it to some unknown degree however Al Gore is a retard prostitute. He used the religious logic of "I don't know what caused it, must be god"; in this case god being climate change.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 6, 2012)

What's pretty damn funny is that the article from the original post says nothing about religion and everyone just piled on, apparently without reading it.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> What's pretty damn funny is that the article from the original post says nothing about religion and everyone just piled on, apparently without reading it.



Oh, I read/watched it.
I just took the opportunity to go off on a rant about Scientology and religion in general as big business.


----------



## troubador (Nov 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> What's pretty damn funny is that the article from the original post says nothing about religion and everyone just piled on, apparently without reading it.



Well half of IM is illiterate so I wasn't complaining and LW was going to post some trashy tabloid shit no matter what this thread was about. I think dogsoldier and fsdsob actually read it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 6, 2012)

troubador said:


> Well half of IM is illiterate so I wasn't complaining and LW was going to post some trashy tabloid shit no matter what this thread was about. I think dogsoldier and fsdsob actually read it.



Only half?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

more than half. i've never seen gore speak like a religious nut about global warming. even if you believe this would have happened without man being here i don't see how anyone can disagree with 100 percent of what he says. i think sandy was a "disturbing sign of things to come" but not exactly something man did. i do think we are speeding things along and how fast we are is the only argument.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

troubador said:


> Well half of IM is illiterate so I wasn't complaining and LW was going to post some trashy tabloid shit no matter what this thread was about. I think dogsoldier and fsdsob actually read it.



if you didn't want to open the door to posts about religious nut jobs you should have made a more grown up title for your thread. you didn't so stop whining.


----------



## troubador (Nov 6, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Only half?



Yes, half are unable to read and another third simply refuse to.


----------



## troubador (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you didn't want to open the door to posts about religious nut jobs you should have made a more grown up title for your thread. you didn't so stop whining.



I didn't bring it up and said I wasn't complaining.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

voting today is a nightmare in a lot of areas hard hit by sandy. a lot of very frustrated people. 

Long Lines at Polling Places as Displaced Residents Find Ways to Vote - NYTimes.com


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 6, 2012)

My only take is with nut jobs saying gods punishment is through storms and such....

According to his book, if god wanted to punish us he would've sent a flood that would've wiped out civilization like he allegedly did before.

Uness god has a really sick, twisted sense of humor.


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> According to his book, if god wanted to punish us he would've sent a flood that would've wiped out civilization like he allegedly did before.



or a pandemic if that fictional character really wanted people to suffer


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

can racism be considered an infectious disease? i'm getting really disgusted with the blatant racism here.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> can racism be considered an infectious disease? i'm getting really disgusted with the blatant racism here.



Yes, especially when done anonymously from the safety of your home.

Bunch of chicken shit pussies with small dick syndrome if you ask me.


----------



## troubador (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> can racism be considered an infectious disease? i'm getting really disgusted with the blatant racism here.



Yes but I think racism (unlike disease) is a term of convenience because it's really an arbitrary category that's part of a larger type of thinking. It's the same way with religion. Religion isn't a problem because someone believes in God, it's a problem because of the type of thinking it typically entails. This thread is a perfect example; Gore blamed the hurricane on climate change with no evidence whatsoever then effectively claimed it is a result of our sins and we need to repent (with zero evidence remember). This is perfectly analogous to religious thinking...Back to racism, it must be part of a larger type of reasoning that makes one truly a racist but I think "racist" is almost a meaningless term. Trying to pin someone down as a racist is to place a label on them that represents an arbitrary category but doesn't necessarily tell you how they function. Is a racist someone who hates black people? What if they commit an act typically viewed as racist that's part of a calculated decision for some other goal but don't actually hate black people, does that make them a racist? Are black comedians who make white jokes racist? If one can be apathetically racist then can someone be accidentally racist? Labeling people with terms like racist and greedy seems like emotional thinking. To me these terms are like a skin that hides the important structure behind it so that you don't know what's truly going on inside. I'm a math guy, we don't care about labels we care about logic.


----------

